# New Food - Wild Calling?



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Just saw this at the pet food store today, the worker there said it had just come in. 

It's of a comparable price to other 5.5 oz cat foods ($1.99 a can, 10% discount at the shop I go to). They're like Evo in that they're all 96% meat, grain and gluten free, etc. They also seem to have loads of interesting novel meats. I picked up some cans to try:
- Cabin Fever (chicken)
- Pheasant Roost (pheasant)
- Rabbit Burrow (rabbit)
- Inland Waters (duck)

The vet wants us to stop feeding all fish or beef based foods for a few months to see if that clears up her (infrequent) hair balls, or we'd try the other flavours - they have cow, buffalo, and salmon flavours as well.

Fingers crossed this one's a winner. I'm not hopeful about the duck (Io's hated every duck-based food we've ever tried), but it's always great to have something else to add to the roation, especially with the Before Grain line going out.

Has anyone else seen/tried this? Any of the smarter cookies have thoughts on the nutritional values/ingredients?

here's the website: Wild Calling! ? Nothing Wilder.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

So far it looks something I'd buy. The closest store is in Colorado so... I won't be buying it unless they got a bit further.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Looks good, and I'd be interested in trying it. If it's ever sold in my area of the country, I'd pick some up and see if the boys like it.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Small update: We tried the rabbit. It smells... I dunno if I'd call it _good_, but it smells like meat, and loots like meat. It's really dark. Io really liked it too, and only tried to bury it like it was poop twice before eating the whole meal.

I'll take a picture tonight if anyone's interested in that sort of thing. Would also like to hear more thoughts about the nutritional/calorie content.

I was doing some mad googling and came up with one store that refuses to carry it because it's packaged in the Evanger's factory. What's that about?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Looks to be a good food...brand new to the market earlier this year but the owner has been in the industry a long time. Calories are kind of low compared to other foods of this type like EVO or Wellness. 

Evanger's has had their problems...the owners have been arrested for stealing electricity and natural gas, and most recently bribing a witness. The case is still in the courts...they say that they had no idea that the electric and gas lines had been diverted around meters, it was that way when they purchased the factory. They've also had a couple FDA citings for the wrong protein in a food and no meat protein in a food...those were a few years ago.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> They've also had a couple FDA citings for the wrong protein in a food and no meat protein in a food...those were a few years ago.


Yeah, I just looked into that... I read the duck had no duck. :| Was it like a one time mistake, or was this purposeful?!

I was wanting to try Evangers, but I'm pretty put off now.

Wild Calling sounds really good, but I've never heard of it before. When I try and see where you can get it, it only lists a few USA locations from what I could see. But since you're in Canada I know that I should be able to get it here, maybe I'll ask a local store if they can ship some in. What flavor to try would be the question... 

Hopefully it would be lower than what you're paying (I pay 2.19 for EVO 13.2 oz -- used to be 1.89). It seems most of Canada gets ripped off in comparison to Vancouver from what I've seen online... and of course all of Canada gets ripped off compared to the USA.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

As far as I know it was a one time thing. 

You can't find much on Wild Calling because it's so new. Just introduced at a pet industry show in March. They probably don't have much of a distribution channel yet...


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Carmel said:


> Wild Calling sounds really good, but I've never heard of it before. When I try and see where you can get it, it only lists a few USA locations from what I could see. But since you're in Canada I know that I should be able to get it here, maybe I'll ask a local store if they can ship some in. What flavor to try would be the question...


I saw it at Global Pet Foods, which is a chain across canada - the person working said they had _just_ gotten it in a few days before. Dunno how many stores they have in BC. The person at Tail Blazers (also a chain) yesterday said they'd look into it, since it's 90+% meat and grain-free.

I'll try out the other flavours over the next few days, but I'm switching between the new foods and her old ones so I can identify any potential culprits for tummy troubles. The pheasant and rabbit seemed like the most exciting ones, since it's almost impossible to get those meats for a reasonable price.



Carmel said:


> Hopefully it would be lower than what you're paying (I pay 2.19 for EVO 13.2 oz -- used to be 1.89). It seems most of Canada gets ripped off in comparison to Vancouver from what I've seen online... and of course all of Canada gets ripped off compared to the USA.


For reference, the large cans of Evo at my store are $2.59, so substantially more expensive than you're finding. That means the Wild Calling should be relatively cheaper too, though! 

I'm totally aware that my regular pet food store is more expensive than some of the other ones around me. But they've always given me really great service (in fact they gave me a free bamboozler last time I was there - totally worth the $20 I didn't have to pay, btw), has ties to the rescue we got Io from, and even once gave me (and my two cases of cat food) a ride home when my arranged transport fell through. That last part alone gave them my business for life. The 10% discount when you buy 12 or more cans helps too.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Jacq said:


> I saw it at Global Pet Foods, which is a chain across canada - the person working said they had _just_ gotten it in a few days before. Dunno how many stores they have in BC. The person at Tail Blazers (also a chain) yesterday said they'd look into it, since it's 90+% meat and grain-free.


BC has no Global Pet Food locations. Annnd, I take that back... there's one in BC over 4 hours away. They're... uh, opening in BC in a rather far off location. It's not like I've never heard of Kelowna, everyone has -- in BC at least, but I've only been there once or twice. Trailblazers also only has one location... in Kelowna as well. I bet the Vancouver area is too hard a market to break into. 

We do have other chain stores around, my favourite two are BC only stores, Tisol is the best due to overall low prices followed by Pet Food and More since it has sale prices, clearance prices, markdowns on tins that are scuffed up, and 10 cents off a case -- still not often making it cheaper than Tisol, but a nice touch. Most of the stores around here have the "buy x amount of kibble and get one free" promotions, too.

I'm definitely interested in the Pheasant version!  I'll keep an eye out for it for now since it's so new and if I don't see it within a few months I'll ask about it.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I was in the pet store and saw Wild Calling for dogs... 2.49, not as inexpensive as I was hoping. They only had the chicken and beef versions so I took a pass. Plus I think the cat and dog versions aren't interchangeable, right? I'd rather buy it for my cats.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

The cat versions have added taurine - that was the only difference I noticed and remembered.

I just want to say that, for us, this food is a solid HIT. I'm going to phase out the Wellness in favour of this one.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

thanks for posting this jacq, it sounds like something I would like to try. particularly the buffalo, because i'm sure I can buy this for less than I could make it. I don't even know if my cats like duck or not, the only kind I ever tried to feed them was BB, and they were having none of that but that was all the flavors. so i'd try it again, and the pheasant. they like rabbit, but there's always a shortage with H & G so maybe they'd be different.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh hey, something I forgot to mention, the store I was in had a buy 2 get 1 free of equal or lesser value on Wild Calling. There were coupons sitting with the food that the retailer would fill out and send back to the manufacturer for reimbursement. You were only able to use one per visit however.

I didn't know if the dogs would like the food or I would've gone for it. I wish they'd had the cat food versions in the store or at least other versions of the dog food... chicken and beef are the sort of more boring ones compared to the other options the company makes.

Makes it worth checking out for other people since your stores might have it as well, as it wasn't a store special but from the Wild Calling company.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Pet Food Direct has it, so I ordered some of the pheasant to try along with another brand (Before Grain quail) which we normally give Gracie (so that I could qualify for the discount). A little expensive, but actually with the price of gasoline being so high here in So. Calif right now it almost balances out shipping costs for stuff online, especially for a case...

Fran


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

Hmmm..no carrageenan, no menadione bisulfate (fake vitamin K). That is huge. Wish it was a bit higher in protein. Hate the names. Why do these pet food companies have to use these stupid confusing names? If it's duck, call it duck. It's too complicated!

No local source for me but maybe I'll watch for a promotion and try it then. I need another canned food.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Well, on the cans at least they have big pictures of the animal its made of, along with a badge that says "96% chicken" or whatever. I can see how it would be annoying if you were trying to ask about it though, trying to remember some bizarre name instead of the protein it's got.



Carmel said:


> Oh hey, something I forgot to mention, the store I was in had a buy 2 get 1 free of equal or lesser value on Wild Calling.


Thanks for the heads up! I'll definately look for these next time I'm buying food!


----------



## ang79 (Oct 20, 2011)

I was just coming here to ask about this food! Trying to put together an order at either Chewy.com or Pet Food Direct and saw it listed. The rabbit price is much better than the rabbit from Natures Variety, which is what my cats eat now. Can anyone compare those two brands as far as texture, smell, etc. and if your cats like both?


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

I don't have the Nature's Variety Rabbit on hand right now, but if you'd like I can take a photo of the Wild Calling rabbit tonight. Would that help?


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I went in another store (same chain) and they had all the dog flavors of the Wild Calling, none for cats still...

I got the Pheasant, Rabbit and Buffalo for the heck of it and it came to 6-something for the three with the discount. If my dogs don't like it I'll be reporting on what my cats think of it; no taurine won't kill them for a meal or two. 

I didn't notice until paying, but the rabbit is 3.09 to the 2.49 for the other two I got, I don't know if it's the only more expensive version or not... I'd have though pheasant and buffalo would be more too, they're all rare protein sources.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

That's for the larger cans, right?

Maybe my store normalizes the prices across the flavours. That could be why all the flavours at my shop were $1.99? I just double-checked the receipt and that's what mine shows, "WC Cat 155g [email protected]"

My store has different prices for the Evo 95% though. The duck and venison are like, crazy expensive ($2-$3 more) than the chicken/turkey.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Yes, it was the larger cans, the 13 oz versions for dogs.

I checked the petfooddirect site for USD prices and they're working the rabbit out to 2.75, but so are most of the others, the cheaper ones are the beef, chicken, sheep and pork that all work out to 2.33 USD... anything else is priced like the rabbit. Then again, I randomly found another site from Canada that sells Wild Calling larger tins and the rabbit was the only more expensive one (3.49 vs 2.79). Maybe the rabbit really is the most expensive? Who knows...

No matter the cat food version on petfooddirect you're paying about 40 dollars for 24 tins, so about 1.70. If it were in a Canadian store it would likely be at _least_ 2 dollars for the 5.5 oz tins. *sigh*


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

I'll definitely double-check next time I go back. With it being a new food, now I'm starting to think I got a "deal" because they weren't entered into the system correctly.

Fingers crossed that's not the case!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I checked that same Canadian site I mentioned for the dog food and all the cat food ones are 1.99... so maybe that is their going rate in Canada.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I found a place that sells the cat version! It was 1.69, everything else in the store was overpriced compared to were I shop so I'm holding out hope it'll be 1.49 or maybe even less at the regular places I shop. It was an independent store but also carried the coupons.

I'm amassing a large collection of this food without ever getting around to trying it on my pets yet. 9 dog and 6 cat tins so far... I'm going to get more tomorrow too. Then I'll have them all, some multiples. :lol: But I love this discount, makes the 13 oz dog tins come to 1.85 and the 5.5 cat ones come to 1.26 _with_ tax.

I'll just feed it to Jasper if no one else likes it, he'll eat anything.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

It's a hit!

Gracie scarfed down the pheasant without missing a beat. One happy kitty! 

The smell was strong and a bit on the savory side, like dark meat turkey. The newly-opened can is much moister than Evo 95%, with quite a bit of thick 'gravy' accompanying the main chunk of pate. I wouldn't call it soupy at all, though. We'll see how it looks after refrigerating the leftovers. 

 Fran


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

I wish I could find this locally to try, but it's not around. I'm really desperate to find another canned food, being down to only one brand now. (they get raw, too)

I may end up going for cases, if I get desperate enough and can find a good promotion.

Too bad there isn't some kind of...sample exchange we could participate in. Such as...I would send someone a few cans of ...say.... Weruva and Before Grain, and they could send me some Wild Calling....and so on. That would be cool.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm waiting for an email back before I start hunting for it. In all the cans it lists "liver" but doesn't specify. I need to know what KIND of liver they use.

I've got my fingers crossed I can find it and use it to replace BG.


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

Good point. The source of the liver should be listed! Be sure to let us know what you find out!

Yes, am no longer feeding BG. I had only one cat eating it, the other two could not tolerate the carrageenan, but the one cat seemed "fine" with it. However I just couldn't feel comfortable with it.

Once I took her off all carrageenan foods I saw a couple of differences. She has stopped having plugged anal glands, has stopped scooting, and has almost compeltely stopped licking her abdomen into a bare pink triangle. There is nice soft white fur there for the first time, ever.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

lovetimesfour said:


> Too bad there isn't some kind of...sample exchange we could participate in. Such as...I would send someone a few cans of ...say.... Weruva and Before Grain, and they could send me some Wild Calling....and so on. That would be cool.


I'd be down for something like this but, unfortunately, shipping a 10mL bottle of perfume oil from CAN->US costs $24. I can't imagine that shipping a 5.5oz can would be any less than that.

That and any kind of gift exchange or even mention of one is 100% against the rules.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Jacq said:


> That and any kind of gift exchange or even mention of one is 100% against the rules.


I don't see that rule in the rules sticky. Or is that just one of the 'understood' rules by users of forums?


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

Jacq said:


> I'd be down for something like this but, unfortunately, shipping a 10mL bottle of perfume oil from CAN->US costs $24. I can't imagine that shipping a 5.5oz can would be any less than that.
> 
> That and any kind of gift exchange or even mention of one is 100% against the rules.


I wasn't really suggesting something like that be carried out in this forum. I was just making a general comment that it would be nice if there was a program like that.However that isn't the same thing as people exchanging gifts, and I agree that things like that should be kept private in public forums, unless it is a forum wide gift exchange, like some forums have at holidays.

People in Canada would have to exchange with people in Canada. 

When I send cat food to people in need (in the USA) I use flat rate shipping boxes. The "medium" tall flat box holds about 30 5.5 oz cans and I can fit some 3 oz cans along the sides even. That's a lot of cat food for $12.35 .


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

NebraskaCat said:


> I don't see that rule in the rules sticky. Or is that just one of the 'understood' rules by users of forums?


The rules cannot cover every single possible item that may come up. The rules are general guidelines for the forum members. We deal with situations as they come up and try to handle them in the overall spirit of the forum. We don't amend the rules for every unique issue that we handle. 

The question of a gift exchange type idea has come up maybe 3 times since I've been on the forum. The Mods have decided that this is something that is not in the best interest of all of our members. Sharing personal information with people you meet on the internet is, quite often, not a good idea. We have younger members that we do not want to encourage to do this. At various times we have had members with mental disabilities that could easily be duped by someone with bad intentions. Obviously we can't control everything and it's not our responsibility to protect these people...but we also don't want to set up a situation where someone could be hurt.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Anyways, this food is great.

Io's taken to every flavour we tried (all but the salmon and the ungulates). She even ate the duck eventually, after much pawing and squeaking - but this is from a cat that has flat-out refused other foods with duck.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

lovetimesfour said:


> Good point. The source of the liver should be listed!


That stood out to me too. I'll be interested in what kind of liver it is.

Something else that bugs me is they all say they're the same in the guaranteed analysis as well as the calorie content.

I'm also wondering about the calories in general... seems lowish?

Anyway, I have a lot of tins now, the "experiment" on the pets will start today or tomorrow.


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

I recommend you take the food out of the can for storage. Put it in a small glass food container like these pyrex ones that I use. I suspect food begins to 'taste like the can' if stored in the can


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

^ I agree with the small containers. I think my mom also gave me some old-wives tales as a kid about how keeping the food in the can makes you die from botulism or plague or something. 

With the small cans we just put that plastic-lid-with-a-cat-face on the can, becaue they're only in the fridge for about 8 hours, but the larger ones we always shift to a plastic tupperware (clearly marked "CAT FOOD" with pictures all over it because the plastic takes on the taste of whatever you put in it, and I find cat-food-flavoured soup really unpleasant)


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

If coldness is an issue, take the food out maybe an hour before so it has time to go to room temperture, and add some warm water to it, my boy seems to like his food from the fridge 10x more ever since we started adding warm water to it.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yar, I add HOT tap water to my boys food and then mash it all up (it has to be a pancake batter consistancy or MowMOw makes faces). Book's just needs to be pushed around a little to incorporate the water.

It gives them a nice lukewarm meal when mixed with cold cat food.

I also just store my in the can with a special lid on it (from petfood direct).


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

Warming food is easy. Run hot water over the dish, leave a little water in the dish. Put the food in the hot dish, mix it with the hot water. 

Still a little cold? Set the dish of food into another dish that has hot water in it, like a little hot water bath. The food will be warmed up in a minute or two.

I do this four time a day, for their canned portions. (They don't seem to mind the raw meals cold or even still partially frozen)


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I fed Blacky the pheasant last night. She liked it... it's hard to say how much; she did not eat all of the 5.5 oz tin, ate about 1/3 in one sitting and most of the rest a few times in the night. She's only 6.1 pounds, I count it as a win.

Tonight is sheep for the dogs, salmon for Blaze, and beef for Blacky... if they eat it. Jasper still needs to eat some left over food in the fridge. I don't have all the cat versions, but most. I'm going to try them on the dog version of the rabbit. The dogs aren't getting beef-anything since one is mildly allergic, but I'm not holding my breath on the animals liking anything, besides Jasper they're all pretty far removed from food obsessed.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

You can also microwave leftover cat food for 5-10 seconds; you don't actually want it to get hot, but that takes the chill out.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

@ Carmel - your pantry is inspirational!  

Gracie has loved the leftovers, too - so at least the pheasant is a hit. 

Kitty-the-Cat, _rabbit_ is the only flavor of canned that Gracie has never liked. There used to be a treat made from rabbit at Petco, she was okay with that, but the one and only time we tried rabbit as a canned flavor she backed off meowing loudly! 

Fran


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

No response yet from Wild Calling, I'll resubmitt the question right now and see if that jerks their chain. Don't like that they didn't answer. When I emailed Merrick about their discontinued product I got a response immediately. On a Saturday night.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Fran, hah, that's just my Wild Calling! It'll go fast with 5 animals about. The buy 2 get 1 free was too good to pass up, plus I live and shop extremely close to the pet store that carries the dog version.

I'm a little disappointed they haven't got back to the liver question yet. Should be a straightforward answer.

So far it's a hit with the dogs and cats. The dogs have each tried the pork and lamb and liked them, for the cats Jasper got beef and Blacky pheasant. I notice that when they get refrigerated they go from a very soft food to extremely hard/chunky. I don't recall that with other ~95% meat ... or wet food in general.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Just updating to say I've tried almost every flavor on the dogs (haven't got to the buffalo) and about half on the cats. They were all a hit. For the rabbit and pheasant the dogs (suuuuuper picky dogs!) ate them a little slowly, but they'd never had anything like it before, but they cleaned the bowls. One of the dogs got diarrhea on the pheasant, so I think I'll pass on feeding it to her again... otherwise, _wow_! I never thought I'd find a food that the animals all ate! Duck is a huge hit with everyone, its the one flavor they've all tried. The rabbit and salmon are like blenderized!! Anyone looking for soup, look no further.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Ok so I spotted this thread awhile back, but didn't read it, however I just spotted this food at the Global Pet Foods here. So I thought I'd come and read this thread LOL

I want to know who owns the company, and where/by whom it's made. I'm going to do a little digging  Looks really good tho!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Hmmn, Just went to dog food chat to see what they thought about it... not favorable opinions  High ash, Guar Gum is too high on the ingredient list and no named liver. I will look into it more, but I'm not convinced...


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

FYI - I still haven't heard back re: the liver. I've sent 4 emails to date and I think I'm done chasing them for info. 

I thought about trying it out and seeing how MowMow reacted(itchy or not)but... he's no guinea pig. I'll stick with food that labels completely and/or answers my questions.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I am happy adding pheasant into Gracie's rotation to replace the BG chicken/quail which is being discontinued. I did read up as much as I could about ingredient naming, however. I couldn't tell how precise manufacturers have to be: if the source is chicken and duck, is that 'poultry' too, or is 'poultry' only chicken and turkey? Is there a separate word for hoofed animals? Cattle, sheep, pigs, bison etc.? Perhaps they use a blend of liver from all their flavors. The manufacturer appears to be a small company with lots of experience as providers to the pet industry, this is their first foray into their own brand.

Fran


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

If it were just Shepherd Book I would worry about an un-named ingredient but Mow can't have chicken or turkey so I need to know what's in it. 

If it was something he couldn't have I'd accept it and say oh well, but the fact that they can't be bothered to answer questions ticks me off.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

I sent them a facebook message, MowMow. I called the 800-number on the can and it went straight to some guy's voice mail box (whoah). I didn't leave a callback message but I will try calling again during business hours to ask. It's not great from a customer service standpoint to not be so forthcoming to your customers, so that's a strike against them, but hopefully they can be chased down eventually. 



DeafDogs&Cat said:


> Hmmn, Just went to dog food chat to see what they thought about it... not favorable opinions  High ash, Guar Gum is too high on the ingredient list and no named liver. I will look into it more, but I'm not convinced...


Whaaaat? Guar gum's terrible now too?

Guar gum?s invisible presence in petfood


> In dogs fed wet foods, guar gum was shown to improve amino acid digestibility, fecal dry matter and stool scores (Karr-Lilientahl _et al_., 2002) and was reported to reduce post-prandial plasma insulin and cholesterol (Diez _et al_., 1998). It may do this by dramatically increasing digesta viscosity (Dikeman _et al_., 2006), thereby slowing digestion and subsequent nutrient absorption. However, it did not affect fecal bile acid excretion or taurine status in cats (Ananthraraman-Barr _et al_., 1994).


Maybe I need to make another thread about this...


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

DeafDogs&Cat said:


> Hmmn, Just went to dog food chat to see what they thought about it... not favorable opinions :smile: High ash, Guar Gum is too high on the ingredient list and no named liver. I will look into it more, but I'm not convinced...


Out of curiosity, where should the guar gum be located? It's dead last before the getting into vitamins/minerals which are in trace amounts. The food is soupy wet, which I wouldn't expect from a food using high amounts, it's a thickner. 

Can't comment on the ash since I don't know too much on it... however, 3% on the guaranteed analysis from the dog food looks like the norm. 

I looked up a few wet dog foods online and the only ones I could find that listed ash were: First Mate 3%, California Natural 3.2%, Innova 2.7%, EVO 3%, Instinct ~2-3.5%, ZiwiPeak 2.5%, Weruva were all <1.2% ... often the higher in meat the higher in ash... ash in general is such a vague thing anyway, I wouldn't worry about it. Most dog food don't even list ash so people usually don't speculate on it.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I sent them an email yesterday or so ago (maybe it was farther back, at most 3 days ago) and got a reply today. The reply was apparently from the vice president of the company:

_The liver source in the cans is protein specific in all varieties except salmon which has a small amount of chicken liver. ie. The liver in a Buffalo can is Buffalo liver, lamb is lamb liver, beef is beef liver, so on and so forth._

There you have it, Krissy! All but fish is ok! Which we knew anyway in trying to avoid fish if possible.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks Carmel!!


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

I opened the pheasant today and no one will touch it. SIGH!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, I asked the Manager at Global about it, and she asked the rep when he was there about the liver thing, and the rep told her the liver is the same as the named meat ingredient. The reason Dog Food Chat didn't like the Guar Gum so high on the list is that it is a thickener/filler, often used to make things look "meatier"in foods with lower meat content.

As far as the ash, I don't know enough about it, but apparently, the higher the ash, the more "by products" or lower grade ingredients are used.

This is not my thoughts, it's what they said. I said I wasn't convinced. I am not done researching it , I was just passing on concerns that others had posted.

What I really want to know, is who manufactures, and who owns it  The person at Global is contacting the rep for me, to find out


----------



## MB70 (Apr 1, 2012)

DeafDogs&Cat said:


> What I really want to know, is who manufactures, and who owns it  The person at Global is contacting the rep for me, to find out


From what I have read on other forums and the link below, Evangers manufactures and cans them.

animal nature pittsburgh unnaproved products and manufacturers


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

MB70, Wild Calling is not listed on your link? The brand only started distributing in March of 2013. 

DeafDogs&Cat, the website for Wild Calling does have some information about the owners. I will go look, I thought they included their name(s)... Here is a link in the business section of the Denver Post, the family name is Peterson:

http://www.denverpost.com/coloradoc...ld-calling-pet-foods-hires-industry-expert-vp

Fran


----------



## MB70 (Apr 1, 2012)

At the very bottom of my link is info on Wild Calling....


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

( Maybe it's my browser - the only company under the letter W which i can see is Wellness...) Oh, now it is there...

Fran


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

That is so weird, on my phone it ends at Wellness. On the computer in Fire Fox it has Wild Calling.

Anyway, the list in general is extremist to me. I bet I could make a similar list of every pet food in existence, I can't think of a pet food that doesn't have something I couldn't pick apart about it.


----------



## MB70 (Apr 1, 2012)

Someone asked who manufactured Wild Calling, was passing along the info..  The list is a bit much I agree.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Ha ha ha I find the list quite good actually LOL NONE of the foods I feed are on there  and they aren't picking apart the foods and companies nearly as much as I do LOL But I am a serious pet food snob.


----------

